# Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

in der Schwimmzone ist mein Teich zum Teil 2,20m tief, in einer Ecke geht es  noch etwas tiefer in einen kleinen Schacht, der ursprünglich wohl für einen Bodenablauf gedacht war. In diesem Teil, entlang der Poolmauer lasse ich den Schlamm unberührt auf dem substratlosen Betonboden liegen. 

Vor einem Jahr fand ich hier auf Paros in einem ca. 80cm tiefen  Wasserbecken eine Art __ Laichkraut und brach einige Stängel davon ab, die ich zur Bewurzelung in einen Maurerkübel stellte. Die bewurzelten Teile band ich an einen Kieselstein und versenkte sie in meinem  Schlammdepot und vergaß völlig darauf, bis vor vier Wochen die ersten Blütenkolben  die Wasseroberfläche erreichten. Einen kleineren Stängel habe ich heute aus der Tiefe geholt, er war 2m lang. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass in dieser Tiefe im faulen Schlamm ohne Substrat  überhaupt etwas wachsen kann. Umso mehr wundert mich, dass auch eine Seerose unter diesen Bedingungen  wachsen und die Blätter bis zur Wasseroberfläche bringen kann. Wie sie überhaupt an diese Stelle kam und um welche Seerose es sich handelt, weiß ich nicht. Vor drei Wochen versuchte ich erfolglos sie in seichteres Wasser zu verschieben und riss ihr dabei alle Blätter ab, denn sie scheint genau in dem Schlammloch zu wurzeln. Inzwischen hat sie aber bereits wieder 5 kleine Blätter an der Oberfläche. Ob es ihr gelingen wird auch eine Blüte aus dieser Tiefe ans Licht zu bringen, bezweifle ich stark, denn bereits die dünnen Blattstängel  konnte sie nur im „Ringelwuchs“ auf über zwei Meter Länge stabilisieren. Die ersten Blätter waren farblich eher braunviolett, die neuen sind dunkel marmoriert.

Kann mir jemand sagen, um welches Laichkraut es sich bei mir handelt?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hier noch das Foto von den ersten Seerosenblättern, von den neuen Blättern habe ich leider kein Foto zum Vergleich.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Elfriede

o,oh !

  Da hast Du Dir ja ein heikles Thema ausgesucht !  

da gibt es schöne   Diskussionen über die unterschiedlichen Potamogeton - und Polygonumarten in den Analen der einschlägigen Foren ...

auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen auf Grund der gegenständigen Blätter:
"kein Laichkraut sondern Knöterich" 

aber wie immer gibt es Ausnahmen :

ich denke ;

Potamogeton polygonifolius Pourr.
(Knöterich Laichkraut)


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/PotamogetonPolygonifoliusSubmers.jpg

mfG

mal sehen was diesmal kommt


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Karsten,

herzlichen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Die Informationen dazu werde ich mir morgen genauer anschauen, ebenso wie das Knöterich Laichkraut ¿ (Ironie) in meinem Teich.

In dem Wasserbecken aus dem die Pflanzen stammen, lagen die Blätter auf dem Wasser, bei mir sind erst die Blütenkolben teilweise über Wasser, die Blätter noch nicht. In der Tiefe sind die Blätter grün. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hatte etwas sehr ähnliches aus unserem Lieblingsbaggersee vor fast 2 Jahren mitgebracht. Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1615


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Annett,

mein Laichkraut, ob nun glänzend, Knöterich Laichkraut oder ein anderes, es sieht Deinem aus dem Baggersee wirklich sehr ähnlich. Was ist aus Deinen Pflanzen geworden? Gibt es sie noch?

Ich bin heute noch einmal zu dem etwa 25 km entfernten Wasserbecken gefahren um zu sehen ob dort die Blätter auf dem Wasser schwimmen und um sie mit der Entwicklung meiner Pflanzen zu vergleichen. Leider war keine einzige Pflanze mehr zu sehen, das Becken dürfte gereinigt worden sein, ich habe auch keine Ahnung wozu es dient. Zum Glück gedeiht mein kleiner Bestand sehr gut, wenn die einzelnen Pflanzen auch recht mager aussehen im Vergleich zu Karstens krausem Laichkraut. Die Sorge einer zu starken Ausbreitung muss ich wohl nicht haben, denn außer dem schmalen Schlammstreifen  entlang der Teichmauer gibt es nur nackten Beton am Teichgrund der Schwimmzone. Interessieren würde mich die Auswirkung des Laichkrautes auf den Schlamm, es ist richtiger schwarzer Faulschlamm, wenn auch nur 3-5 cm. Entfernen kann ich davon sicher nichts mehr ohne die Pflanzen auszureißen, was ich natürlich nicht möchte, da ich glücklich über jede Pflanze bin, die in meinem Teich gedeiht.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Elfriede,

leider lebt davon absolut nichts mehr, denke ich zumindest.
Bei meiner derzeitigen "Wasserfarbe" kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen...
Evtl. kommen wir ja dieses Jahr auch mal wieder zum Baden und dann schau ich natürlich nach neuen Ablegern.

Trotz der Auffüllaktionen im Frühjahr mit guten 10.000 Litern hartem Wasser (30° Gh) hat sich mein Wasser im Vergleich zum Vorjahr auf 16° Gh und 4° Kh gehalten. 
Es muss doch Unterwasserpflanzen geben, die dies abkönnen!
Alle meine Hoffnungen liegen derzeit auf ein paar Ablegern von Eugen, dessen Teich wohl recht ähnliche Werte hat und die Pflanzen wuchern....

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Annett,

schade, dass Dir von Deinem Laichkraut nichts geblieben ist und schade auch, dass Paros, was den Postweg angeht, am Ende der Welt zu liegen scheint, sonst hätte ich Dir etwas von meinem schicken können, denn mein Wasser dürfte Deinem sehr ähnlich sein. Übrigens habe ich im Moment auch keinen Durchblick und somit keine Ahnung, was sich in meinem Teich unter 80cm Tiefe abspielt. Der Teich war klar als ich im April hier ankam, aber er führte zu wenig Wasser, wie bereits berichtet. Nach dem Auffüllen mit dem neu gekauften Wasser trübte er sich ein. Da ohnehin schon trüb, experimentierte ich ein wenig mit der Zugabe von Microorganismen und Urgesteinsmehl und weiß jetzt natürlich nicht ob die Trübung darauf zurückzuführen ist oder auf das gekaufte Wasser. Wie auch immer, mich stört die Wassertrübung nicht sehr, eher macht mir der hohe Ph ( 8,9) zu schaffen, er liegt sonst ziemlich konstant bei 8,4 - 8,5. Die KH hat noch 5, sonst 6-8, GH hat 12, alle übrigen Parameter sind wie immer nicht nachweisbar. Nun, es ist meine eigene Schuld, denn man sollte in ein gut funktionierendes System nicht eingreifen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Hallo Elfriede,

das ist lieb von Dir, aber Kosten/Aufwand und Nutzen ständen in absolut keinen Verhältnis zueinander und so ist es (zumindest diesbezüglich) gut, dass die Post auf Paros so lahm ist. 

Wir werden wohl die längere Fahrtstrecke zu Thorsten wählen und Eugen an seinem Teich "überfallen". 
Mal sehen, ob mir nicht doch noch ein Lichtlein aufgeht....


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*

Na,da freut sich Eugen aber.  
Und Kerzen und Feuerzeug hab ich (wegen Lichtlein und so  )


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Laichkraut und Seerose in 2,20m Tiefe*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Na,da freut sich Eugen aber.



Die Frage ist, ob sich Joachim auch über die längere Fahrtzeit/-strecke so freut. 
Aber da muss er durch, genauso, wie Thorsten den Einkauf allein erledigen muss. 
Wir haben ab Juli eh keine Zeit mehr zu irgendwas, also muss man die wenigen freien Tage effektiv nutzen.

Der Bus ist gerade noch zu ner längst fälligen Durchsicht in der Werkstatt... und ADAC-Mitglied sind wir auch. Wird schon schief gehen. 


P.S.: Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf das Leitwertmessgerät von C..rad.


----------

